# **PLEASE help me-steering problems"



## ajjour (Sep 12, 2002)

Up untill a month ago, everything was fine with my steering. It felt heavy and thus it had a very sporty feel to it. Last month i noticed that the steering had become "light" it was now MUCH easier to turn at low and at high speeds. So i took it to the dealer who replaced my control arm which did NOTHING to change my steering. I can still move it to the left and right with little effort. So to see if there really was a problem i drove another 2002 330ci and it had a heavier steering feel, which is what i used to have about a month ago. The dealer says that they looked over the mechanical things regarding the steering and they checked out fine. So it could be hydrualic problem or with the hydrualic pump. What do you think?? what should i do now?? i want my car to be fixed, i feel as if i am going crazy becasue it seems like i have felt the problem and the advisors have not. ANY help would be appreciated 

2002 330ci


----------



## bluer1 (May 30, 2002)

Since it's an '02 I'm betting it's not new tires.

Any chance you or the dealer overinflated the tires?
Worth checking, and it'll certainly lighten the steering...
:dunno:


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

bluer1 said:


> *Since it's an '02 I'm betting it's not new tires.
> 
> Any chance you or the dealer overinflated the tires?
> Worth checking, and it'll certainly lighten the steering...
> :dunno: *


Intuitively speaking, that's where'd I'd start...

A problem such as this can sometimes literally drive you nuts
attempting to diagnose its' genesis.

Could be a hydraulic pump, or??
:dunno:

Take it back again...


----------

